# ac 50 powerhead...fully submersible?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Can i fully submerge my ac 50 powerhead?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

1rhom said:


> Can i fully submerge my ac 50 powerhead?


Absolutely.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^ x2


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Isnt it supposed to be completely under water to work properly???


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

The ac series of p/h's are actually a sealed design so they don't have to be submerged. Just the input I believe. Water isn't used to cool this model.


----------

